# Camera Information



## Lincoln Street (Jan 2, 2012)

I need to improve photos. I know it may just be me but I need a new camera anyhow. Was thinking about the Canon Power Shot SX 40, the Nikon Coolpix L120 or something in a similar price range. Anyone with one of these cameras or a similar have any thoughts. Any help you can provide would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love my Canon XS10IS, I've had Nikon equipment(but I can't recommend them-had a LOT of issues), just remember it's not so much the megapixels as the sensor inside.




Scott (lots of deals out there now) B


----------



## alphageek (Jan 2, 2012)

The SX40 is a ROCKING camera.  If I didn't have an SLR, I would be on that camera in a moment.   As it is, there is times I wonder if we need a 3rd camera just to have that one in my house.   

The combination of a CMOS sensor, huge zoom and good "software" in camera makes that one a winner in my opinion.


----------



## ssajn (Jan 2, 2012)

alphageek said:


> The SX40 is a ROCKING camera.  If I didn't have an SLR, I would be on that camera in a moment.   As it is, there is times I wonder if we need a 3rd camera just to have that one in my house.
> 
> The combination of a CMOS sensor, huge zoom and good "software" in camera makes that one a winner in my opinion.



You do need a third camera. One for you, Wife and daughter. That's three. :biggrin:


----------



## avbill (Jan 2, 2012)

three cameras ha!  4 hasselblads, 3 canons,  1 nikon, 1 olympic, 1 4x5 15x7 1 8x10, 1 stereo camera, and roughy 15 antique camera that still work  and my wife has her camera  a point and shoot!

three camera Ha!


----------



## alphageek (Jan 2, 2012)

ssajn said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > The SX40 is a ROCKING camera.  If I didn't have an SLR, I would be on that camera in a moment.   As it is, there is times I wonder if we need a 3rd camera just to have that one in my house.
> ...



Ummm... actually I meant a third CANON   We all have cameras (but my daughters is a kodak someone else bought).   Add to that that we all have iPhones and my latest iPhone with a CMOS sensor takes pretty darn good pictures too.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 2, 2012)

avbill said:


> three cameras ha!  4 hasselblads, 3 canons,  1 nikon, 1 olympic, 1 4x5 15x7 1 8x10, 1 stereo camera, and roughy 15 antique camera that still work  and my wife has her camera  a point and shoot!
> 
> three camera Ha!



DUDE!  You are seriously posting on the wrong forum!!  :biggrin::biggrin::big grin:


Try www.extremecamerageeks.com


----------

